# Governor Promotes Lake Erie Sport Fishing During Annual Fish Ohio Day



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Governor John R. Kasich was on Lake Erie yesterday during the 33rd Governors Fish Ohio Day.More...

More...


----------

